# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Help về loa Soundmax B40

## hoangnam.vn08

tình hình là mình vừa mua được con sm b40 (tích góp khá lâu,:emlaugh[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] đem về nối với máy tính theo hướng dẫn trên các diễn đàn, sau đó dùng realtek set ở chế độ 5.1 speaker và test thì thấy thứ tự âm thanh đúng( front left-front right-center-sub-rear left-rear right) nhưng khi nghe nhạc thì chỉ nghe được có 2 loa front và sub nếu để ở chế độ *5.1 ch* trên màn hình điều khiển của loa. khi chuyển qua chế độ* cd(5.1vs)* thì nghe đủ cả 5 loa và sub(nếu dùng realtek để test thì chỉ nghe được 2 loa front,hix:botay[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] nhưng nhỏ hơn 1 chút với cùng mức âm lượng và có vẻ không hay bằng chế độ 5.1ch,:down:. đã đổi nhiều kiểu kết nối cable nhưng vẫn ko được. main mình đang dùng là asus p5p41c, thấy có hỗ trợ hd audio 8 kênh! cho mình hỏi làm sao để có thể nghe ở chế độ 5.1ch mà vẫn đủ 5 loa? có cần mua thêm soundcard ko và nếu cần thì mua loại nào, mình dùng win 7 (giá thành phải chăng thui nha)? ai có kinh nghiệm hay đã từng gặp trường hợp tương tự và đã khắc phục được thì giúp mình với! thank mọi người trước

----------


## maiphuong93ss

hix, thấy cũng nhìu người đọc mà không ai có thể giúp mình sao?:down:

----------


## tenten

bình thường 4 loa đã đủ rồi bạn cài thêm như vậy là quá thừa thêm card thì cũng vậy thôi. số âm thanh tăng lên nhưng về chất lượng vẫn như nhau.

----------


## vietkanpy

> bình thường 4 loa đã đủ rồi bạn cài thêm như vậy là quá thừa thêm card thì cũng vậy thôi. số âm thanh tăng lên nhưng về chất lượng vẫn như nhau.


 hic, nói như bác vậy là mình đã sai lầm khi mua loa 5.1?

----------


## npd.fpt01

nếu được thì bạn có thể cung cấp 1 vài hình ảnh để anh em có thể chuẩn bệnh chính xác. tại vì có thể nhiều anh em vẫn dùng main thường hay loa thường (2 channels) nên chưa biết qua.

chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## Chickense

*bạn vô trang web coi hdsd là biết liền*

bạn gặp mình là may mắn đó, mình cũng gặp trường hợp như bạn, hi, vô trang web loa soundmax nó chỉ hết, chủ yếu tại mình chưa coi kỹ hdsd của nó đó*

http://www.soundmax.com.vn/home/chitietkt.php?id=157*

trang web nó chỉ cài link chương trình ứng dụng cho bạn sẳn lun đấy 

*hướng dẫn :* 

cài đặt đúng phần mềm điều khiển (driver) cho soundcard 5.1cài chương trình ứng dụng trình chiếu dvd dolby digital - window media player 10 trở lên.cài đặt chương trình hỗ trợ tất cả bộ giải mã k-lite codec pack 5.00 trở lên (có hỗ trợ bộ giải mã dolby digital, dts, ac3)

----------


## daolv91

> hic, nói như bác vậy là mình đã sai lầm khi mua loa 5.1?


 sao lại nói vậy được, mình thấy 5.1 có hỗ trợ thêm, thì càng hay hơn chứ

----------


## nna19x7

> bạn gặp mình là may mắn đó, mình cũng gặp trường hợp như bạn, hi, vô trang web loa soundmax nó chỉ hết, chủ yếu tại mình chưa coi kỹ hdsd của nó đó*
> 
> http://www.soundmax.com.vn/home/chitietkt.php?id=157*
> 
> trang web nó chỉ cài link chương trình ứng dụng cho bạn sẳn lun đấy 
> 
> *hướng dẫn :* 
> 
> cài đặt đúng phần mềm điều khiển (driver) cho soundcard 5.1cài chương trình ứng dụng trình chiếu dvd dolby digital - window media player 10 trở lên.cài đặt chương trình hỗ trợ tất cả bộ giải mã k-lite codec pack 5.00 trở lên (có hỗ trợ bộ giải mã dolby digital, dts, ac3)


 mình đã update driver mới nhất cho trình điều khiển âm thanh, cài thêm cái wmc down trên wed về rồi nhưng vẫn vậy. cho mình hỏi là bạn dùng soundcard onboard hay rời? máy mình dùng card onboard thôi, mà theo cái hdsd đó giống như dành cho card rời vậy!

----------


## chungcuhanoi

ax. sao ko được, ko biết bạn dùng cái ứng dụng trình chiếu dvd nào, mình cài chạy như thường mà, bạn phải vô khởi động 6 con loa chưa, tại 6 con loa này có các âm riêng biệt lun, ko như mấy dòng 5,1 khác, nghe giả âm lắm, chung chung ko àh, còn cái đĩa, 5.1 bạn phải dùng đúng đĩa cho 5.1 nó, chứ ra ngoài chợ mua có 5 ,10k xài sao được

----------

